# BLASC 3 Error 1001



## Cadis (15. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe leider ein Problem mit BLASC 3. Ich habs runter geladen und installiert. Das Program lässt sich leider nicht öffnen - bekomme Windows Nachricht das Progam fukntioniert nicht mehr .. Windows sucht nach einer Lösung.. (was natürlich nicht hilft). 

"Reparieren oder deinstallieren hilft auch nich dann bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

Error 1001. Beim Initialisieren der Installation ist eine Ausnahme aufgetreten:
System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Das Konfigurationssytem konnte nicht initialisiert werden."

Ich verwende 2 bit Vista. Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich mag es einfach nur wieder deinstallieren - aber leider geht das nicht.

Vielen Dank


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2011)

Hast du das .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 installiert?

PS: Ich hoffe, du findest die restlichen 30 Bit des Vista noch wieder. Ein 2 Bit-System ist nicht wirklich so der Hit.


----------



## Cadis (16. Februar 2011)

oh verzeihung da ist mir eine 3 verloren gegangen sind 32 bit ^^

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ja habe folgende NET Framework:

3.5 Language Pack SP1 - DEU
3.5 SP1
4 Client Profile
4 Client Profile DEU Language Pack

Hoffe das Hilft weiter.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2011)

Ach, wann hast du es denn runtergeladen. Vor längerer Zeit oder vor kurzem?


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2011)

Vorausgesetzt ist aber .NET FW 2.0
Das ist keine Mindestanforderung ^^ Verwechselt hier bitte nicht steigende "Versionsnummern" mit höheren Versionen die "ältere" Versionen der Software enthalten - das ist nicht der Fall.

.NET FW 2.0  ist eine separate Installation die parallel zu .NET FW 3.5 läuft.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2011)

*Achtung OT*
ZAM,

.NET 3.5 SP1 läuft ohne 2.0 doch gar nicht.

.NET 3.5 SP1 ist doch im Baukastenprinzip. 2.0+3.0+3.5 + SP = 3.5SP1 

Zumindest sollte ein 3.5er FW immer auch 2.0 installiert haben, da die CLR ja immer noch 2.0 ist.

Erst mit dem 4er-FW wurde auch die CLR auf 4.0 gesetzt.


----------



## Cadis (16. Februar 2011)

mh müste ich dann NET FW 2.0 seperat in der Systemsteuerung / Programme Liste sehen? Ich habs nicht drin stehen aber schon mal runtergeladen. Ich hab mich nur nicht getraut es zu installieren.

Zum download, ich BLASC 3 gestern installiert und runtergeladen über den link bei buffed.de


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auf meinem System auch kein .net fw 2.0 in der Programmliste.

Wichtig ist, was hast du für Ordner unter:
Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\

Folgende sollten es sein:
v2.0.50727
v3.0
v3.5

Das wären dann die Ordner für 2.0, 3.0 und 3.5. Wenn noch mehr da sind, ist es auch nicht schlimm, aber die 3 sollten auf jeden Fall da sein.


----------



## Cadis (17. Februar 2011)

ah verstehe. Ich habe mittlerweile herausgefunden, dass ich Vista mit 64 bit habe. 
Ich habe 2 ordner jeweile Framework und der andere Framework64
In keiner der beiden habe ich v3.0

Ich schau mal ob ich das downloaden kann und ob das vieleicht dann hilft.


----------



## Cadis (17. Februar 2011)

mh leider funktioniert die Installation von Framework 3 nicht, es wird installiert aber traucht dann nirgends auf weder in den Ordnern noch in der System Steuerungsliste.

Ich gebs bald auf 

Ich danke euch für die Hilfe und Tipps


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2011)

Ich habe doch, wie auf der Downloadseite ebenfalls beschrieben, geschrieben, dass 2.0 benötigt wird.


----------



## Cadis (18. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meinem System auch kein .net fw 2.0 in der Programmliste.
> 
> Wichtig ist, was hast du für Ordner unter:
> Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\
> ...




v2.0 hab ich im Ordner aber nicht in der Programmliste. Ich schau mal ob ich ds installieren kann und melde mich noch mal.


----------



## Cadis (18. Februar 2011)

so gerade versucht und habe v2 schon.

Ich habe versucht die 64 bit version zu installieren und bekomme die Meldung, dass das Programm bereits installiert ist.

An was kann es den noch liegen?

Ich bin nun für 1 1/2 Wochen im Urlaub kann daher dauern bis ich die Antwort lesen kann. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Tips so weit schon mal.


----------

